# Wo kann man gut abbauen ?



## Dragoonorc (28. Oktober 2006)

Hi ich bin ein orc-krieger !

bin schmied - waffenschmied grade bei 284 von 300 !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nun zur frage ich bin au bergbau mit 273 aber nun finde ich kein thoriumvorkommen oder 
und mithrilvorkommen in mengen wo finde ich das leicht und auch in mengen ?

bitte helft mir ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke im vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Dragoonorc

level 60


----------



## Madrax (28. Oktober 2006)

in Mengen wird man es kaum finden,aber vereinzelt  in der brennenden steppe,un goro krater,kommt auf die zeit der suche an,epic mount hilft enorm
mfg madrax


----------



## Kaidoz (28. Oktober 2006)

Jo in der Steppe, im Ungoro, Silithus,Azsahra glaub ich noch und Winterspring auch soviel ich weiß


----------



## Roran (30. Oktober 2006)

Schau doch in der Buffed.de Datenbank rein.
Wofür haben wir denn die Größte Deutsche Datenbank zu WoW ?

Man suche nach ERZ, dann findest du alle Erzvorkommen die es im Moment gibt,
sogar mit Karten Ansicht und Kords.


----------



## GrayWolf (30. Oktober 2006)

Im Brachland! Da wo die Quest: "Das vermögen der Ventura ist"
Dort kann man reichlich Erze abbauen.

Man sollte aber vorher die Ventura ausschalten oder besser zu zweit reingehen. Der Begleiter kann ja solange die anderen beschäftigen bis man das Erz abgebaut hat.


----------



## GreyDeath (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich bezweifel, dass es im Brachland Thorium gibt.
Wobei, dass könnte die Anwesenheit der Allies dort erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (1. November 2006)

Thorium gibs in LvL 50+ Gebieten


----------



## Skoas (4. November 2006)

und wo kann man gut eisen farmen???


----------



## Saihtam (4. November 2006)

also Eisen kann man gut im Arathihochland farmen vorallem in den Höhlen die es da gibts


----------



## Paladium (4. November 2006)

Hallo Dragoonorc. Also Mithril und Eisen in Mengen kannst Du im Ödland finden, es hat zusätzlich den Vorteil, daß Du dort auch regelmäßig Silber und Goldvorkommen findest und Du hast es nicht weit zur Sengenden Schlucht und zur Brennenden Steppe hast! In der Brennenden Steppe findest Du daß was Du so Dringend suchst, nämlich Thorium. Jedoch in Massen wirst Du Thorium nirgens finden daß ist eher eine Glücksfrage, wo und wann Thorium erscheint! Auch in Silithus wirst Du Dich über Thoriumvorkommen freuen, nur dort ist es wesentlich schwieriger zu den Stellen zu gelangen, da die Gegner bei Lvl 54 beginnen und es recht viele Elite Gegner gibt. (Außerdem soviel Thorium gibts in Silithus nun auch wieder nicht). Ein sehr gutes Addon dafür ist das Programm "GATHERER" findest Du unter www.curse-gaming.com. Ein muß für alle Alchies und Bergbauer!

Zum Schluss möchte ich Dir noch den PC-Games Reiseführer für World of Warcraft ans Herz legen, da sind alle Gebiete mit Erzen und Kreutern die jeweils abbaubar sind gelistet! Beginnend vom Alteracgebirge - Winterspring! 

Also ich wünsche Dir noch viel Spaß beim Bergbauern, ein Paladin der es nach einer endlos scheinenden Questreihe zum Rüstungsschmied 300/300 geschafft hat.


----------



## Roran (4. November 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Schau doch in der Buffed.de Datenbank rein.
> Wofür haben wir denn die Größte Deutsche Datenbank zu WoW ?
> 
> Man suche nach ERZ, dann findest du alle Erzvorkommen die es im Moment gibt,
> sogar mit Karten Ansicht und Kords.


----------



## HiJacker (12. November 2006)

In Tausend Nadeln, findet man aber auch recht gut Eisen (finde ich xD)


----------

